# Sunny HATES Her Flight Suit....Help?



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Today, for the first time, I was able to get a flight suit on Sunny. (I took her back to the pet store where I originally got her from and the guy there was really nice. He took a lot of time to show me how to hold and restrain her because I never had the confidence or courage to do it and for the first time in my life I can now hold Sunny and put the suit on her.) 

She HATES it and was trying THE ENTIRE TIME to remove it by pulling on the elastic bands. I know it's not hurting her because the flight suit is actually too big for her (it's a medium). I have to get a small but in the meantime I can still use this one to put on her everyday just to train her to get used to it. But is this the right way to approach it? For you other tiel owners out there who have flight suits, how long did it take your birds to stop freaking out once the flight suit is on? Any advice is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey there! I don't think that just putting the suit on her is necessarily the right thing to do. With all of my birds I let them see it, play with it and touch it before it ever comes near their wings or body. By the time they are used to it, they just seem bored with it and feel fine with what I am doing. Of course while its on them they will play with it a little bit of course as birds do with ALL things. 

Also, if it doesn't fit her don't try to put in on her. That would be bad too.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Infinity. I just ordered the small size and will wait until that arrives. 

I did leave the flight suit on the desk to give Sunny time to check it out and get used to it. But I guess looking at it and nibbling on it while it is lying on the desk is not the same as when the suit is actually on her! When it was on her, she wasn't just nibbling at it in a "oh this is interesting, what is it" kind of way. It was in a "this thing is EVIL and I gotta get it off me because this is totally killing me and I need to get it off or die trying" kind of way. :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Annie said:


> Thanks Infinity. I just ordered the small size and will wait until that arrives.
> 
> I did leave the flight suit on the desk to give Sunny time to check it out and get used to it. But I guess looking at it and nibbling on it while it is lying on the desk is not the same as when the suit is actually on her! When it was on her, she wasn't just nibbling at it in a "oh this is interesting, what is it" kind of way. It was in a "this thing is EVIL and I gotta get it off me because this is totally killing me and I need to get it off or die trying" kind of way. :wacko:


Are you using the diapered flighsuit? If so, is your tiel unclipped and are you able to pull the wings through the holes of the suit easily?

Because I find it extremely difficult to pull the wings through the tiny holes if the wings are full length 

I usually have to cut them shorter as shown in my signature pic.


----------



## dom1959 (Oct 29, 2014)

my tiel hates it also, but has had it on less than 10 hours total.
so i am just gonna be patient and wait it out...earl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

My tiel hated it badly used to chew on it nonstop... then eventually they get used to it and just enjoy being able to be out and about.

It is a disaster putting it on... but once it's on, he's fine since he LOVES being out and about and forgets about the suit


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Juliet said:


> Are you using the diapered flighsuit? If so, is your tiel unclipped and are you able to pull the wings through the holes of the suit easily?
> 
> Because I find it extremely difficult to pull the wings through the tiny holes if the wings are full length
> 
> I usually have to cut them shorter as shown in my signature pic.


Hi Juliet,

I remember reading an earlier post from you about this. Yes, the flight suit is the diapered kind and yes, Sunny is completely unclipped. Did you get yours from Flight Quarters? Actually I don't really find the holes tiny at all which is why I'm asking. If you got it from another company than maybe the kind from Flight Quarters is better. This is how I put it on---I will try my best to describe it so it is clear: 

Once you have restrained your bird, try to slip one of the "holes" into your bird's wing starting from the end with the flight feathers, then loop the elastic around the front of the wing over the "shoulder". That way you won't have to do any pulling on that wing. Then switch your bird over to the other hand to restrain him. Then loop the elastic on that side around the front of that wing and then pull out that wing carefully. (Yes, that means you still have to do some pulling on one wing because I don't think it is possible to loop both wings into the respective holes from the end with the flight feathers and yes, it sure is a struggle but as long as you do it gently I think it is okay.)

I'm not the best person to ask as I have ever only managed to put it on Sunny once and that was this morning. Her current suit is actually too big for her so I just ordered a smaller one and have to now wait for that one to arrive in the mail before I try again. I may be able to give you more tips later when I have done it a few more times. So, in the meantime, if anyone else more experienced than we (RowdyTiel? You there?  ) could share some helpful tips with us re. how to put a flightsuit on a bird, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2014)

Annie said:


> Hi Juliet,
> 
> I remember reading an earlier post from you about this. Yes, the flight suit is the diapered kind and yes, Sunny is completely unclipped. Did you get yours from Flight Quarters? Actually I don't really find the holes tiny at all which is why I'm asking. If you got it from another company than maybe the kind from Flight Quarters is better. This is how I put it on---I will try my best to describe it so it is clear:
> 
> ...



I totally have to try putting the suit on in the way you mentioned. I know something must be very wrong because I have to use quite a lot of force to get the wing through the hole, I think it's a really unsafe thing.

He's only 89 grams... currently gaining weight after recovering from injury... but I don't think he'll ever be more than 90 something grams... so I don't think the medium size could be too small? Maybe that's the problem?

... but if I recall correctly, they sent me one size larger than the medium and it was HUGE on him... fell right off 

I like your way of putting the suit on, thanks for posting it... I never would have thought of that!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Annie, I like the way you described how you put it on! I might have to try that. I usually just lay the suit flat, hold Missy, slip the loops over her 'shoulders', then gently pull her wing through (while supporting them - you don't want to just'pull them through') and fasten it.

I took a video of several takes of me putting it on her earlier. (I didn't have any millet, so bear with me. She usually takes a bite of millet that I lay in front of her suit while I'm doing it.)

I'll have it uploaded in just a second. 
edit-


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks RowdyTiel, that's a great video! You make it look so easy! I guess that will come with time. Also, I think that after awhile your bird will also learn to "cooperate" with you and know to pull the wings through.

I noticed the number 5 on Missy's suit which is a medium and it seems to fit her perfectly. I'm anxiously waiting for the small size to arrive (only ordered it yesterday and I'm in Canada so it will be at least a week I think) so I can put it on her and just take her to the lobby to visit the security guards. I can't wait to take her out and about next summer! We can go to the park, go to the local McDonald's...hopefully Sunny will stop freaking out over the suit after awhile.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Annie said:


> Thanks RowdyTiel, that's a great video! You make it look so easy! I guess that will come with time. Also, I think that after awhile your bird will also learn to "cooperate" with you and know to pull the wings through.
> 
> I noticed the number 5 on Missy's suit which is a medium and it seems to fit her perfectly. I'm anxiously waiting for the small size to arrive (only ordered it yesterday and I'm in Canada so it will be at least a week I think) so I can put it on her and just take her to the lobby to visit the security guards. I can't wait to take her out and about next summer! We can go to the park, go to the local McDonald's...hopefully Sunny will stop freaking out over the suit after awhile.


You're welcome! And thank /you/ - haha I've been meaning for a long time to do a video but your thread here finally got me to it. 
Missy helps a lot, I'm there just to guide her wings and fasten it, haha. You can sort of see in the video that Missy pretty much pushes her wings up and through, I'm mostly just guiding them.

It does! It's a perfect fit for her. Not too small, not too baggy. But I've been told Missy is a big girl too. 
I hope the small size gets there soon! I can't wait to hear your adventures together. ^^ 
I spent months working with Missy before I ever put the flightsuit on her, so it does take time. I'm sure you guys will do fine!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks RowdyTiel, that was an awesome video and I love how you showed it several times in the vid so I didn't need to replay the vid over and over again lol. 

You make it look so easy! Your tiel's wings also go through the holes much easier than my tiels... or at least it looks like it does as I have huge difficulties getting the wings through the small holes of the suit.

The only time I don't have this problem is if I trim his flight feathers much shorter. 

I'm going to try it again today and also try Anne's way of putting the suit on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh wow!!! 

I just put the flightsuit on Rascal the using the method Anne mentioned by putting it on "backwards" by putting the tip of the wing in the hole first and then the other wing's tip and the suit went on very easily! I didn't have to pull or use any force at all like I usually would because you don't have to pull the wing through the hole using this method.

I have 2 flighsuits, but I cut the diaper part off of one of them... and that's the suit I just put on him. For some bizarre reason the suit that I cut the diaper part off is MUCH easily to put on than the one that still has the diaper.

Tomorrow I will try to put the flightsuit on him that still has the diaper... but I suspect it will be same good experience.

Thanks, Anne, you are a life savor! 

I am pleasantly surprised, I didn't think t would make it this much easier, awesome! I highly recommend anyone who is having problems to try this method.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yippee!!! :clap: Someone thinks I'm a life-saver!!! 

Happy to hear it is working out better now Juliet!!! :thumbu:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome!! I'm so glad to hear you've got a way that works for you and Rascal! You'll have to make a video, too, Juliet!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Awesome!! I'm so glad to hear you've got a way that works for you and Rascal! You'll have to make a video, too, Juliet!!


I was just thinking that... I don't really look like I know what I'm doing though... I can only imagine what that video would end up looking like hehe. :blush:

I think I still need more practice 

I can't wait to try putting the diapered suit on him tomorrow using the new "backwards" method. I'll report back how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Quick Update:

I tried to put the diapered flightsuit on him today using the backwards method but failed miserably. I tried and tried several times but couldn't do it because he was moving around so much! 

... but I was actually able to put it on the normal way though. and pulled his wings through =)

For some CRAZY reason... I have no idea why... but the flighsuit (the one where I cut the diaper part off) is MUCH easier to put on than the one that still has the diaper part on it. With the diaperless suit I could easily put it on using the backwards method.

... I think I just need more practice... getting the first wing through the hole is easy... I don't know why getting the second wing is so much more difficult.

... good news is that I think I'm getting the hang of it...


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Once Sunny's new flight suit arrives, I will try to see if I can put it on her "backwards" on both sides and let you know. I haven't been handling her for the last 2 days because I already made her put it on 2 days in a row and I think it really stressed her out.  I want to give her a few days to relax as to not push her too much, then try again when the new suit arrives. But glad to hear that you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Annie said:


> Once Sunny's new flight suit arrives, I will try to see if I can put it on her "backwards" on both sides and let you know. I haven't been handling her for the last 2 days because I already made her put it on 2 days in a row and I think it really stressed her out.  I want to give her a few days to relax as to not push her too much, then try again when the new suit arrives. But glad to hear that you are getting the hang of it.


Super, I would love to see a video! 

I'm very curious to see how others are able to put the diapered flightsuit backwards on if they have an unclipped tiel.

I know I was having problems because he was moving around so much, so it ended up being easier to put it on the regular way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

I think in a couple weeks I'm going to trim 2 inches off his flight feathers because they are just insanely loooong and getting longer!

At first I didn't want to because I think it's so pretty, but I almost feel like he'd be more comfortable? Plus it would make putting the fligthsuit on so much more pleasant for him (he wears it often, I talk him for many walks etc). He'll still be fully flighted if I do this (which is a definite must), this is how I've always had it before for the past over 2 yrs... as shown in my avatar/sig =)

I can't make up my mind :wacko:

What would you do? Leave it be or snip snip...


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Leave it be definitely and no snip snip X x Teresa


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

I ended up leaving his wings alone and I thought I was getting better at putting the flightsuit on but then today and yesterday I had great difficulties! ... because his wings are so long it's very difficult to pull through the holes of the suit.

It was soooooo much easier with his wings trimmed shorter... but I' not giving up


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny's small flightsuit finally arrived earlier this week so I have been putting it on her and taking her for walks around our building to visit the security guards. I can't wait to take her outside in the summer to the park and small cafes!  

Getting the flightsuit has been the BEST decision ever because it allows me to bond with Sunny in a way we never could before. I never was able to handle her much but now, when she is wearing the flightsuit, all I have to do is start rubbing/scritching her head and neck and she becomes total PUTTY in my hands.  She would immediately stop struggling to try and take off the flightsuit and be in this trace-like state. She becomes completely hypnotized and would start closing her eyes. I can do anything to her---stroke her wings with my fingers, rub her neck, tap her beak---and she would respond with a lot of cooing the way they do when they are blissed out with scritches.  I was reading with hubby all afternoon so I cuddled her while she leaned close to my chest and read at the same time for 2 hours. She remained in this blissed-out state the entire time! I'm sure she would have remained that way if I were to continue to cuddle her for another 10 hours. She completely lives for cuddles! Now I feel more bonded to her than ever. I wish I had gotten a flightsuit earlier but oh well, now is not too late! It was a GREAT idea and I encourage everyone to get a flightsuit. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2015)

That's awesome, better late than never. I love it when they go into that trance and you can do anything to them lol. My tiel never goes into a trance when cuddling though... only when he's singing... he won't even step up onto my finger when in a trance... it's pretty funny how they become basically paralyzed in the trance 




Annie said:


> Sunny's small flightsuit finally arrived earlier this week so I have been putting it on her and taking her for walks around our building to visit the security guards. I can't wait to take her outside in the summer to the park and small cafes!
> 
> Getting the flightsuit has been the BEST decision ever because it allows me to bond with Sunny in a way we never could before. I never was able to handle her much but now, when she is wearing the flightsuit, all I have to do is start rubbing/scritching her head and neck and she becomes total PUTTY in my hands.  She would immediately stop struggling to try and take off the flightsuit and be in this trace-like state. She becomes completely hypnotized and would start closing her eyes. I can do anything to her---stroke her wings with my fingers, rub her neck, tap her beak---and she would respond with a lot of cooing the way they do when they are blissed out with scritches.  I was reading with hubby all afternoon so I cuddled her while she leaned close to my chest and read at the same time for 2 hours. She remained in this blissed-out state the entire time! I'm sure she would have remained that way if I were to continue to cuddle her for another 10 hours. She completely lives for cuddles! Now I feel more bonded to her than ever. I wish I had gotten a flightsuit earlier but oh well, now is not too late! It was a GREAT idea and I encourage everyone to get a flightsuit. :yes:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Annie said:


> Sunny's small flightsuit finally arrived earlier this week so I have been putting it on her and taking her for walks around our building to visit the security guards. I can't wait to take her outside in the summer to the park and small cafes!
> 
> Getting the flightsuit has been the BEST decision ever because it allows me to bond with Sunny in a way we never could before. I never was able to handle her much but now, when she is wearing the flightsuit, all I have to do is start rubbing/scritching her head and neck and she becomes total PUTTY in my hands.  She would immediately stop struggling to try and take off the flightsuit and be in this trace-like state. She becomes completely hypnotized and would start closing her eyes. I can do anything to her---stroke her wings with my fingers, rub her neck, tap her beak---and she would respond with a lot of cooing the way they do when they are blissed out with scritches.  I was reading with hubby all afternoon so I cuddled her while she leaned close to my chest and read at the same time for 2 hours. She remained in this blissed-out state the entire time! I'm sure she would have remained that way if I were to continue to cuddle her for another 10 hours. She completely lives for cuddles! Now I feel more bonded to her than ever. I wish I had gotten a flightsuit earlier but oh well, now is not too late! It was a GREAT idea and I encourage everyone to get a flightsuit. :yes:


And the best thing is, you haven't seen anything yet! As she grows used to new sounds and places she's going to become super confident. Tequila used to be skittish towards other people but since we started going out to the park and people started approaching us to take photos with him etc he steps up for everyone without even thinking about it and is super comfortable around strangers now. Getting the harness was definitely the best thing I could ever do for him and I can't wait until Spring when we can go out again.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad Sunny likes her flight suit. I've been thinking for awhile about getting my Sunny one but I so often see that it's better to get them to wear one when their young, etc. - which Sunny is not. But maybe I'll have to give it a try afterall..........


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

sunnysmom said:


> I'm glad Sunny likes her flight suit. I've been thinking for awhile about getting my Sunny one but I so often see that it's better to get them to wear one when their young, etc. - which Sunny is not. But maybe I'll have to give it a try afterall..........


If your bond with your Sunny is strong, I'd say go ahead and get him one (your Sunny is male, right? I don't remember :blush: ) Sunny is 5 years old now so I certainly didn't start her young either, and I didn't start handling her at all until recently! Yes, it is a struggle to put her in the flightsuit. :wacko: I have to grab her and put it on her while she is squirming and protesting like crazy and when she is wearing it, she is constantly trying to get it off. But I have to get her used to wearing it. 

Sometimes I do feel guilty about this but on the other hand, it is also deepening our bond, esp. when I am rubbing her head and neck and she completely relaxes and allows me to scritch her like she never did before as she coos and coos with pleasure like a pigeon every 20 seconds.  This convinces me that the flightsuit is a good idea. 

I was also worried before that I would lose her trust if I started to grab her and she would never trust me again, but that didn't happen. Yes, she would run away from me for the next few hours or for the remainder of the night,  but the next day everything goes back to normal and she still comes for scritches and head rubs. It's like sometimes a mother would lose her temper and scream at the child and the child would cry, but then the child is not going to hold a grudge and hate the mother forever because of that. The next day the child would have forgotten all about it and everything just goes back to normal. So I say go for it!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

@sunnysmom, Missy was 8 years old when we started working on getting her accustomed to the flightsuit, and then when she actually wore it.  While that's not nearly as old as Sunny, she's not exactly a young chick either.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

@Annie and @RowdyTiel. Thanks. Sunny is very bonded to me. I'd love to be able to take him outside in the summer, etc. So I may have to give the flight suit a try after all.


----------

